# Backup-Software nur für IE und Outlook Express



## ike973 (21 Januar 2003)

Hallöchen,

weiß jemand von Euch, ob es eine Backup Software o.ä. gibt, mit der ich von meinem alten PC nur den IE samt OE sichern kann und komplett, d.h. lauffähig auf meinen neuen PC aufspielen kann?
Ich habe halt nicht viel Lust (da ich mit versch. Providern surfe), alle Einstellungen/Konfigurationen etc. nochmal einzugeben.

Mit Drive Image kann ichs nicht machen, da mein neuer PC einige andere Komponenten hat.......

Hope, jemand weiß was ))

Viele Grüße und Danke!

Ike


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2003)

Die Einstellungen liegen doch irgendwo in Dateiform vor. Es sollte also reichen, die Dateien rüberzukopieren.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Januar 2003)

*Backup IE und OE......*

Hi Heiko,

das ist sicherlich so, aber ich weiß nicht welche Dateien es sind und wo genau ich sie finde....

Kann mir das vielleicht jemand verraten???

Grüße!

Ike


----------



## Heiko (21 Januar 2003)

Die Mails sind vermutlich in irgendeiner .pst-Datei (IIRC)


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2003)

Welches Windows ist denn das? Dann könnte man besser suchen.

Gruß
cp


----------



## Hase007 (21 Januar 2003)

*Backup*

Ja, Backupprogramme für IE und Outlook gibt es schon. (b.B. OEBACKUP) 
Ist aber leider Löhnware. Freeware hab ich bisher noch nichts gefunden.

Es geht aber auch so.

Beim IE einfach den Pfad mit den Faforiten woanders hinkopieren.

Die Email Konten kann man ja in Outlook exportieren.
Genauso das Adressbuch hat eine In- und Export Funktion.
Einzellne Emails kann man auch seperat abspeichern.
Wenn das aber nicht reicht, dann kann man auch den ganzen Pfad wo die Emails gespeichert sind kopieren.
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\User\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Identities\{Dx2xAx6x-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-28332xB6xAxB}\Microsoft\Outlook Express\Posteingang.dbx

Wobei der Ordner in {Klammer} die entsprechende Indentität ist.

Wenn man z.b. noch einen Nachrichtenfilter erstellt hat und dießen sichern will, dann findet man ihn in der Registry unter:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Identities\{Dx2xAx6x-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-28332xB6xAxB}

Bei einer Neuinstalation lautet der Schlüssel immer anders. Man muß ihn vorher Editieren, damit man die gesicherten Nachrichtenfilter auch wieder benutzen kann.

Viel Spass beim ausprobieren


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2003)

in outlook express findet sich unter extras -> optionen ein karteikartenreiter "Wartung" - dort kann man den speicherordner sehen und mitsamt inhalt verschieben. umgekehrt kann man bei der neueinrichtung auf einen anderen als den standardmäßig vorgegebenen ordner verweisen und wird dann gefragt, ob man die bereits vorhandenen dateien übernehmen möchte.
kontendaten, adressbuch und filterregeln muss man allerding separat sichern.


----------



## ike973 (24 Januar 2003)

*Backup IE und OE*

Hallo Ihr alle,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

....mit dem OE ist es kein Problem, dafür habe ich spez. backup software....aber noch etwas ganz anderes:
Ich hatte auf meinen neuen Rechner IE 6.o installiert und wollte ihn aber wieder runterschmeißen, da er von microsoft wohl "ausspioniert" wird, d.h. die zugreifen können, wenn man online ist und meinen IE 5.5 wieder draufspielen. 
Nun kriege ich die Krise, denn nachdem ich echt alles deinstalliert und gelöscht habe von IE 6.0, erzählt mir die setup software von IE 5.5 jedesmal neu, dass das Installieren nicht geht, denn eine neuere Version wäre ja auf dem PC....GGGRRRRRR 

Ich kann diese Scheißmeldung auch nicht umgehen, d.h. muß auf O.K. klicken, um rauszukommen

Hat jemand 'ne Ahnung oder Idee, wie ich 5.5 doch installieren kann???   :-? 

Thanks und Grüße

Ike


----------



## Karl Napp (28 Januar 2003)

@ike973

Da Du die Frage von Captain Picard nach Deinem Betriebssystem nicht beantwortet hast, kann man Dir hier nur allgemeine Antworten geben.
Deshalb auch nur was Allgemeines von mir:

Der IE ist fest in das BS integriert und läßt sich kaum(!) deinstallieren. Das ist nur was für Leute, die wirklich Bescheid wissen. Solltest Du das Teil (den Ordner) manuell gelöscht haben, hast Du Dir wahrscheinlich Dein BS versaut.  
Dann wirst Du um eine Neuinstallation kaum herumkommen.

Zum IE 6:
Das Teil wird auch nicht mehr oder weniger ausspioniert als der IE 5.5. Es grenzt ja schon an einer Massenpsychose, was MS alles über seine Kunden angeblich herausfinden soll. Außerdem kann man durch bestimmte Maßnahmen den Datenverkehr dahingehend unterbinden. Da Du hier aber keine genauen Angaben gemacht hast, ist eine konkrete Hilfestellung nicht möglich.

Nochmal allgemein:
Warum benutzt Du, wenn Du soviel Angst vor Spionage hast, nicht einen anderen Browser? Doch kann ich Dir gleich sagen, daß auch die anderen Browser gerne nach Hause telephonieren wollen. Selbst Mozilla, den ich neben dem IE 6 noch benutze, will gerne an seine Netscape-Kumpanen eventuelle Fehlermeldungen senden. 

Gruß. Karl


----------



## SprMa (28 Januar 2003)

Berechtigte Frage von Karl. Und wegen dem "telephonieren" ist es eine Frage, welchen Tod man sterben möchte...

Es gibt eine Vielzahl von Browsern, die das gleiche machen wie der Internet Explorer.
Hier die beiden wichtigsten Alternativen zum IE zur Auswahl:

Mozilla / Netscape
Opera (mein Liebling)
Beide kosten nichts, sind schneller und kleiner als der IE.
Welchen Browser man letztendlich verwendet, daß muß jedem selbst überlassen bleiben. _Bitte_ hier keinen "Browserkrieg" anfangen, welcher nun der beste sei, oder warum der andere nicht...

Noch viele mehr gibt es bei Tucows...


Matthias


----------

